
Asynchronous Rust - geodel
https://pro.theta.eu.org/2017/08/04/async-rust.html
======
topspin
The asynchronous APIs that have emerged for Rust to date are too convoluted. I
have squinted at several examples as this work has evolved and found myself
mystified to some extent. With more effort I know I could at least utilize
them competently, if not fully grasp the details.

Several widely used languages have invented or adopted straightforward and
easily understood mechanisms for asynchronous programming; solutions that do
not mystify or involve extraordinary effort. This reality sets an expectation
and from what I've seen Rust Futures and Tokio don't deliver a competitive
answer.

Also, I believe the protracted development of these APIs is a symptom of a
problem. The blog post suggests that Rust is not suited to asynchronous
programming ("a language that isn’t really designed for it.") I bet there is
some truth to that and that the long struggle these APIs have had is a
consequence of this. There may have to be some language level accommodation.

There is some fundamental thing wrong here and the problem needs a rethink.
This cannot be the way.

